# DS #2420: Nanashi no Game (Japan)



## T-hug (Jul 2, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3370^^


----------



## berlinka (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## Dominator (Jul 2, 2008)

not iND ? I found that "Import from PD" whats mean ?


----------



## Dominator (Jul 2, 2008)

I foudn where the test in the game is located, no translation but easy to translate because no tool needed.

Data/ncs



balck screen after square enyx and act image logo
Try the arm9 fix but don't work, now try 8 mb save XD, if it not work i'm dead because R4 tem is dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 please someone help US this game is great
Don't work at all


----------



## Noitora (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome I've been waiting for this game!


----------



## Dominator (Jul 2, 2008)

i've been waiting too but don't work.......


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll wait for the english version.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And seems like it doesn't work on R4 anyway :/


----------



## Sonius (Jul 2, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I'll wait for the english version..



Wow, there will be an english version?

what release date?


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 2, 2008)

Holy **** it's out!!!
Is it playable for non-Japanese readers?

EDIT:

Filename: *ind-nngj*
ROM size: *512*

NFO:
CODEiNDEPENDENT --
ÂÂÂÂ ________/\ÂÂ____________ 
ÂÂÂÂ/___/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\/ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\
ÂÂ /ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ/
ÂÂ/ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ/
/ÂÂ /____/ \ÂÂ__/_________/
/___/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\/ Proudly Presents:



ÂÂGameÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ-ÂÂNanashi no Game
ÂÂRelease DateÂÂ-ÂÂ02.07.2008
ÂÂPlatformÂÂÂÂÂÂ-ÂÂNintendo DS
ÂÂCountryÂÂÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂJapan
ÂÂFile NameÂÂÂÂ -ÂÂind-nngj.nds
ÂÂSupplierÂÂÂÂÂÂ-ÂÂiND
ÂÂ 


ÂÂhttp://www.square-enix.co.jp/774/



ÂÂEveryone in Scene


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jul 2, 2008)

oh i waiting for this game for long time but now it didnt work on R4 I hope R4 Team will update the new kernel when start the game until the logo actimagine videocodec its freeze hope R4Team update the new kernel


----------



## granville (Jul 2, 2008)

There's no official word on US release, but it SHOULD come out.


----------



## granville (Jul 2, 2008)

This rom is 64MB (512Mbits) and the filename is "ind-nngj.nds".


----------



## WildWon (Jul 2, 2008)

OOoooooo. I'm quite interested in this one. Gonna check it out asap. Hoping for a quick translation... or a quick US release... but thats dreaming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...i also hope its playable soon


----------



## Neko (Jul 2, 2008)

Made some screenshots for you :













This game is really weird , too bad that there is alot of story and alot of japanese. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also the Text is not stored in a normal format , atleast I can't find it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW :  If you press the top button in that fake DS OS it starts a SNES like 2d adventure. Oo


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 2, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Holy **** it's out!!!
> Is it playable for non-Japanese readers?


i dont think so :[
i wish we could but it seems like there is a lot of text


----------



## Gian (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow.
Just looking at the box art makes me wanna play it.
Square Enix should release an English version ...


----------



## granville (Jul 2, 2008)

So this doesn't work on R4 at all? Here's hoping R4 team does their routine compatibility update.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 2, 2008)

No announcements on an english version yet.. but it's been some time since I saw a Japan exclusive S-E game.. even TWEWY that had tons of japanese culture references had an US release. I don't see why this wouldn't.. 

We should be getting this game in english next year


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 2, 2008)

The Controls are really strange. Even if it is not a FPS I think they should have used the Metroid-FPS-Controls...  But maybe it is scarier, if you limit the movement of your character!? 

But The use of the dual screen is awesome, because it has a wide-screen feeling that is great.

I`ll wait for a english version but this game sure looks promising from my 5min. of playing it


----------



## cosmiccow (Jul 2, 2008)

i really hope this gets an english version. imo games like this justify the cashing in on old franchises like FF, DQ, or CT(yay btw!)


----------



## raulpica (Jul 2, 2008)

It's mostly unplayable in Japanese. I kept wandering all the time in an empty house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





By the way, it seems a great game. Let's hope an English version will come soon.


----------



## NightKry (Jul 2, 2008)

*Sigh*

R4 team, where art thou!?


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 2, 2008)

Yep.. doesn't work on my M3 Simply.. :/

Gives you a message about the saving data. It's probably the same problem that Band Brothers is having..


----------



## granville (Jul 2, 2008)

If R4 is truly dead, I'm sure a hack could be made if it's something about a saving issue. Even the MOD screen in FFCCROF was hacked before R4 fixed it.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 2, 2008)

works on m3sakura.

but wtf snes emulator???

got into a game within the game.
you boot it from a somewhat altered DS firmware, and you get a somewhat glitchy game(the glitchy is part of the game!)


----------



## Shadowhunta (Jul 2, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> BTW :  If you press the top button in that fake DS OS it starts a SNES like 2d adventure. Oo



From what i've read,its the RPG snes game thing that is the m,ain focal point of the game,it centres around the fact that if you play the rpg you die in 7 days,its apparently a spooky horror type game ala' "The Ring"


----------



## Zerrix (Jul 2, 2008)

F*cking R4 Team is too stupid to see that many Roms doesn't work anymore with their card -.-
What just happenend to them? ô.Ô


----------



## raulpica (Jul 2, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> works on m3sakura.
> 
> but wtf snes emulator???
> 
> ...


Lol, it's more of a NES game than a SNES one.

And the in-game glitches probably come from the fact that when the cartridges were full of dust, they did something like that


----------



## granville (Jul 2, 2008)

Does this work on ANY of the r4 firmwares? Sometimes downgrading to a previous version can help games to boot.


----------



## Neko (Jul 2, 2008)

Doesn't work on a SCSD. (yes , slot 2 ...) 
It just shows a black screen after the company logos have been showed.


----------



## granville (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess a hack is in order.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 2, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> thedicemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was calling it snes since it's roughly the quality the DS emulates snes at.


----------



## Issac (Jul 2, 2008)

I wonder if there's any talk about a forthcoming english release of this game... if not I'mma go on a rampage! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Been waiting for this for a long long time, but feel that I need to know some language first ^^


----------



## kitehimuro (Jul 2, 2008)

LOOKS good, plays just as bad as that demo on the homepage


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 2, 2008)

the 3d graphics are good, and it's interesting how it uses 2 screens to form 1 3D view.


----------



## jos7960 (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone with an R4...   Just sell it on ebay or something. 
People will give you enough money for it to buy a flashcard from a team thats not dead.


----------



## dethstryke (Jul 2, 2008)

so wait....R4 dev is MIA?     this is horrible!! i  NEED to play this game...i've been hyped up for it for weeks now, and my poor R4 wont play it!  i'd rather have 2 white screens than 3 logo screens and NOTHING......like its taunting me.    i bet its some strange square copy protection....


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 3, 2008)

why do i feel happy that someone stole my R4 now?


----------



## Examo (Jul 3, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> BTW :  If you press the top button in that fake DS OS it starts a SNES like 2d adventure. Oo


Uh, it's more like NES.

Actually, from what I've seen so far, the RPG adventure seems to use the background from Enix's Dragon Quest series with character sprites from Square's Final Fantasy series.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 3, 2008)

dethstryke said:
			
		

> so wait....R4 dev is MIA?     this is horrible!! i  NEED to play this game...i've been hyped up for it for weeks now, and my poor R4 wont play it!  i'd rather have 2 white screens than 3 logo screens and NOTHING......like its taunting me.    i bet its some strange square copy protection....



No... I heard it works on some other carts.... Not too sure if it's true or not, but there is no copy protection bullcrap on any carts.

I'll test this on my scds1 to see if it doesn't work or not.

EDIT: CONFIRMED. It works fine on my SCDS1 SDHC.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jul 3, 2008)

Just tried it on my DSTT with latest firmware 1.13...It worked, so I guess it is the same problem as big band then.


----------



## Hihomaster (Jul 3, 2008)

works on M3 real 3.8


----------



## Citric (Jul 3, 2008)

jos7960 said:
			
		

> Anyone with an R4...   Just sell it on ebay or something.
> People will give you enough money for it to buy a flashcard from a team thats not dead.


I love how the moment one game doesn't work on the R4 the team is dead and it's the end of the line and everyone should jump ship and buy something else.

And then generally in a week there's a compatibility fix and everything works fine, and all the panic and doom was for naught.

It'd make sense if this didn't happen every single time the thing has a compatibility problem, but I'm not about to get concerned any time soon.  And frankly, if it's truly dead, I'll just buy more games.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 3, 2008)

Citric said:
			
		

> jos7960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








`Tis funny to watch. I suppose I feel their pain, but this game will likely be unplayable for most, anyway, since most folks frequenting these forums don't speak and read Japanese.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 3, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Citric said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it appears quite playable for people who can't read japanese.
but i'm going to remove it from my microSD since i don't like horror games, especially not like this. (end of chapter 1: scary dead kid >_


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 3, 2008)

I need help!!!!!!!!!!!


Spoiler



after i finished the level/chapter where you wander around the train looking for an exit (I guess) and that ghost or zombie or whatever jumps at you, what should I do next? there's this guy talking shit I can't understand an then a punch of options will pop on the screen and you have to choose three of 'em. I tried for almost an hour now and I can't pass this, please help!!!!


----------



## kitehimuro (Jul 3, 2008)

Spoiler



There is an option that appears on all three "pages", if you choose that all the time you should be able to proceed ( I forgot which one, but it's easy to find, at least it's in romaji 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



After realizing if you push the d-pad PLUS the screen it doubles the walking speed, wonder WHY they even gave you the option to SNAILWALK. Later parts remind me of Dark Messiah, an old and obscure PSX survival horror game.


----------



## warbird (Jul 3, 2008)

Citric said:
			
		

> jos7960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except non-working games are beginning to stack up, and its been so long, I dont even remember when the last update was.


----------



## Citric (Jul 3, 2008)

warbird said:
			
		

> Citric said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mid-April, so 3 months.  I haven't had a problem since then, until this, obviously.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 3, 2008)

kitehimuro said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey thanks man! I also find out if you press START and then A you'll skip these options


----------



## samurayjp (Jul 3, 2008)

It is possible to play this game with the R4, it is necessary to add a cheat code. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




102701A6 00002300
020701A8 E0016003

Excuse me for my bad English.


----------



## Neko (Jul 3, 2008)

samurayjp said:
			
		

> It is possible to play this game with the R4, it is necessary to add a cheat code.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big thanks!
This will probably work on other flashcards with cheat function too! (I'm going to test it out on my SCSD now)

€dit:
Doesn't work on supercard SD.


----------



## kitehimuro (Jul 3, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> samurayjp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does, make sure you use latest firmware ( 1.85 ) and patcher ( 2.66 ). DMA mode should be on, rest is the usual ( acces mode: high, restart doesn't matter, faster gameplay on, trim rom off )


----------



## Rictrunks (Jul 3, 2008)

This code doesn't work. I've tried everything.
If it's possible, can you upload your cheat file or something?


----------



## samurayjp (Jul 3, 2008)

Rictrunks said:
			
		

> This code doesn't work. I've tried everything.
> If it's possible, can you upload your cheat file or something?




you're using R4?






 for me is working perfectly in R4, firmware 1.18.

And the code is correct.


----------



## xjenova (Jul 3, 2008)

This game may be too short. I am already 1 day away from dying from the curse already.

Unless they add some crazy twist....

and yeah, control pad Up + touch center screen = run. control pad right or left + touch left or right on the screen makes the camera move faster in that direction.

I like how they renamed the DS in the game . Its actually called "Twin screens" lol


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 3, 2008)

they did make a small mistake in the cursed game.
they didn't glitch the title screen enough, making the characters in the game look a bit dumb.
they don't know who developed the cursed game? the title screen quite obviously says square soft.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 3, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> they did make a small mistake in the cursed game.
> they didn't glitch the title screen enough, making the characters in the game look a bit dumb.
> they don't know who developed the cursed game? the title screen quite obviously says square soft.


That made me LOL when I saw it. Maybe he is un-informed.

"OMG SQUARE SOFT??? NEVER HEARD OF THEM BEFORE I JUST HEARD OF SQUARE ENIX!"


----------



## Rictrunks (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm using M3 Simply. Is it the same as R4 firmware?


----------



## Cyprene (Jul 3, 2008)

OK, I can't get it working but I'm willing to accept the possibility that I'm just stupid.  

I'm using v1.18 of the r4 firmware.
I'm using the rom named: ind-nngj.nds
I set up the cheat using the Chead Code Editor off the R4 site,
the game ID is YFQJ bcac3b62
and the cheat code, that I named 'please work' and gave no notes to, has this as its contents: 
102701A6 00002300
020701A8 E0016003

When I boot my R4 and go to the select rom screen, I move the cursor to nanashi no game and hit Y, it brings up a menu with that one cheat I made appearing.  To select it, I hit 'game enable', 'cheat enable'  and then 'select all'.  The top reads 'Selected Cheats: 1/1".  

Then I hit save and exit and start the game normally.  It still dies on the startup screen like it did before I didn't input any cheats.  

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 3, 2008)

Citric said:
			
		

> warbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You haven't, but there were people who have problems with it. There are 4 games that doesn't work right now, that I can name right out of my head.

1. Daigaso 2
2. This, but works only with the cheat
3. The new Hulk
4. Some shitty shovelware (Some guy's daughter wanted to play it, but it didn't work, so he asked around here)

Other than that, there were quite a few other numerous compatibility issues lately.

Also, 3 months isn't just a "few weeks". It's been a while since the last update, and at least they could fix some small issues. But no, they didn't. They could've fixed at least one game, but nothing. 

There was a person that said the same thing early last month. He said "They'll come up with a new firmwares and stuff to fix everything by next week". But did it ever come? No.

You get my point.


----------



## alucardleon (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey, upload the usrcheat.dat o CHEAT.dat with nanashi no game cheat, please.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 3, 2008)

Go to the cheat thread please


----------



## Cyprene (Jul 3, 2008)

I can confirm that the cheat works on R4, at least to the point of getting to the boot screen.
I fixed my problem by going to http://home.usay.jp/pc/etc/nds/index_en.html and DLing and running the patcher, 
as well as deleting my old DS Menu.sys file.  I suggest that anybody else having issues try this as well.


----------



## granville (Jul 3, 2008)

Did it freeze at the boot screen or did you just stop? I assume you mean the patched R4 firmware file to get non-working cheats working?


----------



## Cyprene (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm sorry if I was unclear.
It makes the game fully playable as far as I can tell; I'm not DONE with it but I've been playing a good hour.

And yes, I patched the firmware.


----------



## kitehimuro (Jul 4, 2008)

Anyone got to the part where


Spoiler



You have to run from the murderous SALARYMAN, seen from the perspective of the little girl getting home? I seem to get to the room where I came in through the window but I can't seem to be able to get out that way and the ghost EATS THE HELL OUT OF ME O.o


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 4, 2008)

I should not have clicked the spoiler button...


----------



## zelda1899 (Jul 4, 2008)

Has anyone worked on a tranlation patch for this game yet? Im trying to learn Japo, but Im not the smartest whip in the shed.....


----------



## Neko (Jul 4, 2008)

kitehimuro said:
			
		

> Anyone got to the part where
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Hehe I'm at that part too! 



Spoiler



Is it just me or isn't he moving ? He always stands at the same position.


----------



## kitehimuro (Jul 4, 2008)

Spoiler



Nah, he does move, take too long in a room and you're subject to a very SPIRITual OM NOM NOM NOM. I presume the little girl cannot climb out of the window, but that's the only "unlocked" way to go so the solution must be in that room



Edit: 



Spoiler



Seems you CAN get out through the window, it's just somewhat wonky when recognizing the click


----------



## tuod (Jul 4, 2008)

Cyprene said:
			
		

> I can confirm that the cheat works on R4, at least to the point of getting to the boot screen.
> I fixed my problem by going to http://home.usay.jp/pc/etc/nds/index_en.html and DLing and running the patcher,
> as well as deleting my old DS Menu.sys file.  I suggest that anybody else having issues try this as well.



I patched my firmware using the one one that site and it made my DS menu in Japanese.. Started up the game and it still didn't work. I'm guessing I missed a step here? Please help. I really want to try out this game. Thanks!


----------



## kitehimuro (Jul 4, 2008)

Endgame



Spoiler



Timer will start, and you'll have to run along the road, touching the statues, letting the ghost touch you and then the game will launch and you'll have to listen what they have to say in-game ( timer stops when you're in the game ). When you reach the group of three statues you'll have to touch ALL of them, and the last one's kind of a jerk, walking behind the fence for a while. The SALARYMAN only needs to be touched and you'll be put ingame immidiately. After that go to the bench and start up the game manually. After that it's quite straight forward, talk to all of the ghosts ingame


----------



## tuod (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh nevermind. I figured it out. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Neko (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks , I wouldn't have figured that out , @kitehimuro! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I can play again. =)


----------



## Private|Par (Jul 5, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> No announcements on an english version yet.. but it's been some time since I saw a Japan exclusive S-E game.. even TWEWY that had tons of japanese culture references had an US release. I don't see why this wouldn't..
> 
> We should be getting this game in english next year



TWEWY came out in Europe first, then America, then Japan. Just a heads-up.

As for everyone's problems with the R4, I'm having none, as I have a CycloDS. I actually wanted my flashcart to work when I bought it, and not have to:

1. Complain every five minutes when a game doesn't work.
2. Apply a patch every 3 days to stay current.
3. Try to find someone to complain to, as there is little if any support.

I'm just sick and tired of people complaining about stuff not working on the R4. You did your research before you bought your flashcart, and if you didn't, you're more stupid than I realised. You obviously didn't care about support from the developers, and opted out for the cheaper option. 

And now you're getting screwed. This seem familiar? It happens almost every time you take the cheap route out. You get what you pay for, especially in the world of piracy homebrew.


----------



## klown07 (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm very happy with my R4DS as long as patches and game fixes keep coming along. It's a pain in the ass, but I just wait, and use google to try and figure stuff out for myself. I couldn't find any good, easy, detailed explanation on how to get nanashi no game to work on my R4DS, so I googled, and read, and googled, and read some more, then i downloaded a bunch of stuff, and tinkered, and did some hands on experimentation, and finally....at long freakin' last!!!! I got the game to work lolz! So I'm going to attempt to help fellow noobs out:

First of all, go to the official R4DS website, download the latest firmware which is 1.18. Once you're all updated, go to the link in this post: "*I can confirm that the cheat works on R4, at least to the point of getting to the boot screen.
I fixed my problem by going to http://home.usay.jp/pc/etc/nds/index_en.html and DLing and running the patcher,
as well as deleting my old DS Menu.sys file. I suggest that anybody else having issues try this as well.*" and download the R4Custom.

I suggest extracting the contents into a new folder, you know, just to keep tidy and organized. Then load up your micro-sd card on your PC, make a copy of the _DS_MENU.DAT and _DS_MENU.SYS files and keep them someplace safe. Then delete the _DS_MENU.SYS file from your micro SD card. Copy your _DS_MENU.DAT file into the folder where the R4Custom is. Open the R4Custom application, and since you copied your _DS_MENU_DAT file into the same folder, it should already be selected, so check all the boxes, then hit PATCH. with THAT Done, Paste the new _DS_MENU.DAT file onto the micro-sd card. Next, go here: *http://home.usay.jp/pc/soft_en.html* and download the R4cce cheat code editor, in my personal opinion the one on the official R4DS website sux. Once you have downloaded the r4cce, extract into its own folder, then make a copy of the nanashi no game rom, and your cheat.dat file and put it in the r4cce folder. 

Now open up the R4cce application, Go to File>Open>cheat.dat. Click the Add Game button, put this in the game title box: *2421 - Nanashi no Game (J)*  Then, under the Game ID box, click the ... button(the three dot button). Choose the nanashi no game rom. Check the Game Enable box, click the add code button, give the code a name, input this code: 
102701A6 00002300
020701A8 E0016003
Check the Code Enable box. Now go to File>Save. then exit the program. Lastly copy the new cheat.dat file into your R4DS system folder on your micro-sd card, and the rom onto your card as well. 

At least for myself, this worked 100% the game now loads for me, and i can play it. Although I do not know Japanese, if you use your brain and a little common sense, you can figure out what to do on some hard parts in the game, one hint would be that in some cases, whatever you do in the cheap glitchy game in game, you can do in the real world. For example, I'm in the subway, Every time i walk into a new subway car, it always says I'm still in car 4. When you have to go back into the 2-d game,  you have to find your way out of an endless walk apparently. Choose the paths where you see um....colorful flowers lol. Eventually you go back into the real world, and as you're walking through the subway cars, look to the doors that also lead off. You'll see colorful flowers painted, take those exits. 

anyways, i hope this helps those still trying to figure out how to get this game to work on your R4DS, if this still doesn't work for you, then you're out of luck because i don't have anymore answers, this was my personal last resort, and it worked for me, and saved me $50+ dollars from buying a CycloDS lol! Which I'll eventually buy anyways....At ease soldiers!!


----------



## Dominator (Jul 5, 2008)

Spoiler



i'm in the 2d game, i white woman is next to benear the bed, when i try to go out she get me and reinsert me in the bed what i can do ?


----------



## klown07 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmmm, i haven't gotten that far yet


----------



## kitehimuro (Jul 5, 2008)

Spoiler



You take the first step UP, and then you're AHEAD of her. RUN. If she gets withing one tile distance of you, OM NOM NOM NOM ensues. Dunno what she does since she's not a ghost, I presume rape XD


----------



## tuod (Jul 5, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i'm in the 2d game, i white woman is next to benear the bed, when i try to go out she get me and reinsert me in the bed what i can do ?





Spoiler



At first I thought I needed to stay still in bed waiting until she transforms into something.. lol. But yeah, what you needed to do was to walk out ahead of her. Pressing up is the first step. Then once you're outside the house just go south avoiding some obstacle-flowers and then you're done!



Wish I could tell what they're saying tho since the game's kinda not making sense for me atm. lol


----------



## Dominator (Jul 5, 2008)

yeah thanks i just found it before seeing gbatemp lol but now i'm stuck just after



Spoiler



i Think i have to reproduce that into the real world, but he girl behind the foor get me when i try to go by th way......


----------



## dethstryke (Jul 5, 2008)

klown07 said:
			
		

> I'm very happy with my R4DS as long as patches and game fixes keep coming along. It's a pain in the ass, but I just wait, and use google to try and figure stuff out for myself. I couldn't find any good, easy, detailed explanation on how to get nanashi no game to work on my R4DS, so I googled, and read, and googled, and read some more, then i downloaded a bunch of stuff, and tinkered, and did some hands on experimentation, and finally....at long freakin' last!!!! I got the game to work lolz! So I'm going to attempt to help fellow noobs out:
> 
> First of all, go to the official R4DS website, download the latest firmware which is 1.18. Once you're all updated, go to the link in this post: "*I can confirm that the cheat works on R4, at least to the point of getting to the boot screen.
> I fixed my problem by going to http://home.usay.jp/pc/etc/nds/index_en.html and DLing and running the patcher,
> ...



thank you very much!!! you rock
worked perfectly.  this game is awesome!


----------



## xshoyz (Jul 5, 2008)

Private|Parts said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Europe - 2230
USA - 2252
Japan - 1240
What??


----------



## Exbaddude (Jul 6, 2008)

This Game Creeps Me out... XD


----------



## klown07 (Jul 6, 2008)

You're very welcome Dethstryke, I'm glad I was able to help someone out. Although now it got a lot easier to make the game work on R4DS! GBATEMP has now updated their cheat data base with nanashi no game, high five >.<


----------



## Dominator (Jul 6, 2008)

how i Can past the woman in the corridor after i past it in the 2d game ?


----------



## kitehimuro (Jul 6, 2008)

Spoiler



You're supposed to wait a bit in the incubator room, after you exit she should be gone. Point is don't exit IMMIDIATELY after you finished with the game, she's not chasing you, just goes on a pre-defined route so she'll supposedly fall into the gaping hole.


----------



## DjangoX (Jul 6, 2008)

Blehs, I'm stuck...



Spoiler



I'm at the part after you escape from the hospital place, and you're at the warehouse place... I can't seem to escape from Riko, and she always drives me into this hallway blocked with boxes and a locked door. =3=;


----------



## xshoyz (Jul 8, 2008)

Also stuck:


Spoiler



After you go back to the haunted house and find the bloody guy in that room, he starts chasing you. Where do I go exactly? I can't exit the window, and none of the other doors open..


----------



## dabdo (Jul 8, 2008)

this game is very scary,japanese people allways made this tipe of games


----------



## Ruri (Jul 9, 2008)

Private|Parts said:
			
		

> I'm just sick and tired of people complaining about stuff not working on the R4. You did your research before you bought your flashcart, and if you didn't, you're more stupid than I realised. You obviously didn't care about support from the developers, and opted out for the cheaper option.
> 
> And now you're getting screwed. This seem familiar? It happens almost every time you take the cheap route out. You get what you pay for, especially in the world of piracy homebrew.


To be fair...  the R4 isn't actually a cheaper option anymore.  They cost about $30 even at the cheaper places...  you can get a better card for as much or less.  You can get an ItouchDS for ~$20, say, and it's brand new, with many more features and much better support than the R4.

But you have to remember, the R4 isn't so much a _bad_ card as it is very, very out of date.  When it first came out it revolutionized things, and I still remember the thrill when mine first arrived way back when.  It's just that the cards that followed were eventually, well, better.


----------



## itsRANDELL (Jul 12, 2008)

I hope this gets a US release. This game and Dementium are the only games that made me scared.


----------



## ENDscape (Jul 12, 2008)

Private|Parts said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The World Ends With You did not come out in Europe first... The original game was known as It's a wonderful world and it came out in japan first. I doubt any good japanese game (especially made by square) will come out outside of japan first. The only game i know that came before japan is Trauma Center 2 Under the Knife.


----------



## sphere9 (Jul 14, 2008)

ugh i'm stuck in the uta soft room running around in circles, picking paper up off the floor, what do i do?


----------



## Inunah (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm stuck at the intro because it keeps thinking I understand Japanese.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2011)

Is there an update to the file name and archive size yet?


----------

